# Gargant Project



## Gog (May 27, 2009)

Hello all, was directed here as people may find my army project intresting.

Not played in a few years and have just got back in due to the idia of Apocalypse so decided to put together a grand Ork army.

The plan was to have:
2 - Gargants
3/4 - Stompas
1 - Cult of Speed
and alot of Boyz to run around with them.

Anyhow so far been working on one of the Gargants and the Cult.

Cult consists of 20 Bikes and 1 Nob/Boss at the front on a converted bike.
Gargant is Twice the hight of a Stompa.

Pictures to follow.


----------



## Blackhiker (Dec 28, 2007)

I look forward to seeing the completed army


----------



## Gog (May 27, 2009)

Front View.









Head Close Up.









Rear View (Im very happy with the cogs and fan).









Close up of Engines.


----------



## Qualtor (May 21, 2009)

WoW, that looks good! Want to see it painted!


----------



## Blackhiker (Dec 28, 2007)

This looks awesome. The completed project should be downright insane.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Wow.. looks like a DAMN good start of an awesome titan. I'd love to see the finished thing!!!


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

Looks like a great start but the feet don't seem to be far enough down. I would wonder how it could actually walk.


----------



## scruff (Mar 3, 2008)

*weeps*
FIRE THE DEFENSE LASER! QUICKLY!!!


----------



## Caledor (Jan 15, 2008)

scruff said:


> *weeps*
> FIRE THE DEFENSE LASER! QUICKLY!!!


I believe you mean lasers, with an "s". You know, more then one?


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Wot dis den?....Zoggin Mork!

Nice work so far I like the fact it has a cooling fan in it. 

So how many rivets do you think its gonna need?

Anyhoo keep up the good work.

I have taken the liberty of moving your thread as it will get more feedback in this area.
I will put it in the project links thread in the Apocalypse forum though.


Mod Voice.......
Moved to Ongoing Projects.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Very cool. My Orkiness is building...don't make me hungry. You won't like me when I'm hungry!


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

Damn, that things going to be big! Love the cannibalised cooling fans, what poor unfortunate item had to give those up

Can't wait to see more!


----------



## Gog (May 27, 2009)

Hmmm anyone got any tips for a quick way to make a rivet effect?


----------



## Apoctis (Feb 14, 2008)

looks really good i hope to see more orkiness in the future...unless you waagh then I won't have a future.


----------



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

I can't remember where exactly i saw it, but there was a plasticard company (i think it was plastruct) that made a sheet of plasticard covered in various sized rivets, may come in handy.

good work!

M


----------



## Gog (May 27, 2009)

Got some more pics for you.

Not 100% sure what kind of unit this will be but its a Grot Piloted Machine.




































As you may have noticed, the mass of bikes behind the last set of pics is the Cult of speed in construction so here are some pics of the customised Nob/Warboss and my fave unit custom with a ball and chain (ball from the Trukk sprue)


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

everything looks awesome man, nice work with the cooling fan. As for the cogs, where'd you get those from? Rivets are easy to make. Stretch some sprue, use CA glue to glue the sprue to the model, cut to proper "rivet" size and file down to round it off. Works for me every time!


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Gog said:


> Hmmm anyone got any tips for a quick way to make a rivet effect?



The quickest and easiet way to suggest riveting is to press into the plasticard as seen on this old scratch build Trukk of mine










If memory serves I used a small metal rod to do the pressing but for larger ones the back end of a needle file without a handle would suffice.

Thats probably not up to the standard of this project though.


Heres a quote from my project log that may be of help......



Viscount Vash said:


> Now for rivets I have a little trick or two.
> 
> Years ago I used to make Bike Leathers and work for a designer making clothes and noticed Dressmakers pins and hole punches.
> 
> ...


Unfortunatly its still a bit heavy on time, but there is no real shortcut.

Hope this is of help.


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

mm strange i cant see any of the pictures!?


----------



## Gog (May 27, 2009)

Hopefully time permiting I will be starting the base sstructure of Gagant 2 this weekend, should be able to post some picks of it in stages this time here are a list of the materials I used to make the first and will be the second.

1 x B&Q Bucket (the big orange ones)
2 x Big Sheets of Thick Plasticard/Plastic Board
2 x Cheets of thin Plasticard
Some Meccano Cogs (thats for you Horusreborn)
My Bitz Box (it is truely vast full of Airfix, GW, and various bits that look cool)


----------



## Gog (May 27, 2009)

Sorry for the lack of posts all, been busy at work, only updates are, the Gargant is riveted, ended up using a pin pusher and alot of little brass pins.

Wont be building the second Gargant for a bit as I am going to the Games Workshop Schools Competition to supervise the kids, and have been asked to have an army to play, so am currently painting 500 points worth of my army lol, I have 3 weeks so will se ow well i can paint them (not that good at painting really) but should have some pics of my mini army soon, will give a view of the look the whole lot will have.


----------



## Gog (May 27, 2009)

Got some pics of progress of the gargant rivits and the first of my 3 Buggys, as I dont like the gamesworkshop one (as its still the old design) I have decided to make my own from the parts that come in a Trukk kit.

The Rivets









Buggy Shots, Please give feedback on this and if I get requests ill post a "How To" guide to make them as they look good and are easy to do.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Some good looking stuff. Post up some of your painted army when you get a chance.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

The buggy looks good Gog, much better than the current mini.

Looking at it, it seems like you may be able to get three buggies from two truck kits?

Can you show us what you mean by 'pin pusher'.

Oh and yes please to doing a how to Tutorial.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Also if you have an old water filter. bust it open the beads inside make soon rivits as well.


----------



## Gog (May 27, 2009)

Nice will have to "borrow" the filter from work, Will post a picture of the pin pusher, but I broke it lol, so will post it as best I can repair it.

Will post some pics of my painted units, but im not the best painter would put it at playable but not paint dipped lol more of a modeler.


----------



## Gog (May 27, 2009)

well as you asked here is a pic of the 500pt army im taking to the Schools Comp, they are ok painted but i would not call myself good lol.










only thing not done yet is the wheels on the bikes.


----------



## Chaoz94 (Jun 17, 2008)

Gog said:


> well as you asked here is a pic of the 500pt army im taking to the Schools Comp, they are ok painted but i would not call myself good lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they look good though id suggest using a dark wash like badab black to blend the colours together more (im not good at painting but washes do make the models look better)

EDIT- also good luck at the tourney


----------



## Gog (May 27, 2009)

Lo All, been a while since i posted anything about my orks so thought id give you some pics of what i have been up to in my spare time.

First some of ym painted bikes









My Battle Wagon (awaiting deffroller on 4th aug)









The battle wagon is gonna carry my burna boyz so I have converted a turret to have a burna boy sat in it, allso added the rocket upgrades to it using the ends of rocket launchers off boyz and nobz spru.









Some pics of my forgeworld warboss bike, being feilded as Wazdakka



























Some pics of my Big Mek with Custom Forcefield Gen, made from a Zzap Gun and some fence pols from the old SM v Nids box set.




























And Finaly some pics of my Shock Attack gun, rather than the old hover style it has a "Gretchin Compresor" gonna have a runt hurder frowing gretchin into it using his grabba, gives the gun that extra bit of punch :grin:


----------



## Toten (Dec 26, 2008)

holy!
or... MORKY (or was it Gorky?)

That Shokk Attak Gun would prolly scare a space marine lulz!

awesome


----------



## AM. (Jun 16, 2009)

Damn... that shock gun's BIG. Very orky, I like it


----------



## zboy234 (Dec 29, 2007)

very nice work there buddy. a suggestion; head over to dakka and look for the battle damage tutorial in the articles section(if I'm right that is:biggrin, and it should work for your gargant, seeing as it looks too new for an ork vehicle, orks being scavengers and all.

hope that helps,

zboy234


----------



## Gog (May 27, 2009)

Ain't posted in a bit so thought id give an update, just finished riviting the body of the gargant and decided to redo its arms as they look a bit to clean.

Got a lod more ork gear turn up so have 60 boyz another 12 bikes and some trukks to build to, will try and get some pics too,


----------



## Gog (May 27, 2009)

Lo all, been ages since I looked at this, Decided to make it my primery project when im done moving into my new flat over xmas, Will replace the image links that have all broken, and do a general tidy up over the next week basic list of to dooos,

Build Chainsaw arm ( have picked up a real blade chain off a saw to use )

Finish Mega-Shoota arm ( this consists of a central gun and platforms for aditional gunz )

Finish some of the gubinz ( really wasnt to chipper about the exast chimnys and quantity of gantrys and engine bits so will be doing alot of work on it )

and finaly MORE RIVETS, yea gotta push a bazzillion more pins into it.

EDIT

Here are the images reposted due to bust links, (anyone know how I can edit my original post as they should be thair)



























































































Will get some pics of the riveted plates tonight (pics I took yesterday were to dark), first step on restarting will be the CC arm, im making it a chainsaw instead.

Please no I wont be posting to often over the next month tho as Im currently moving house.


----------



## Gog (May 27, 2009)

bump for update of last post as editing it dosnt credit it as new post. :goodpost:


----------

